# Bland picture



## dmatsui (Aug 23, 2008)

I am very unfamiliar with edditing my pictures after i have taken them. I use photoshop cs2 and am generally familiar with the controls however getting photoshop to do what i want is a different matter. Or even deciding whether or not it can be done. 
Anyway i generally care for the image i have taken below however the picture seems rather bland. The lighting conditions werent fabulous but where i live thats just something i have to put up with we dont get much sun, it's mostly grey and overcast. I'm wondering if there is anything i can do in post to make the picture look less bland. In other words if you had taken this picture what would you do to improve open it. You dont need to put the effort in of actually editing it, i'm more than happy on trying out your suggestions.


----------



## DarknGorgeous (Aug 23, 2008)

Well I gave it a shot. I kinda go crazy when it comes to photoshop...hehe. xD


----------



## photogincollege (Aug 23, 2008)

I really like the edit.  If I may ask, how long did it take, and how did you do it?  Did you clone the clouds from another pic?  Please explain. I'm fluent in photoshop, but nowhere near that good.  The next course in my photo major line-up is advanced image editing, so hopefully that will help, but could you please explain, in detaiL?


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Aug 23, 2008)

I played with it a bit also....


----------



## DarknGorgeous (Aug 24, 2008)

It took about an hour or an hour and a half. I did use clouds from another picture, I usually just google them if I havent taken a good cloud photo myself. I've actually never taken any editing/photoshop classes so explaining stuff is kind of difficult for me. Usually when Im working on photo Im all over the place, trial and error and layers apon layers of work, which I do keep so I can go back and figure out with I did. Ill have to write it up for you and send it. Haha


----------



## photogincollege (Aug 24, 2008)

Well I could do the sky and the light spot, and the color change and such, and the clouds to i suppose if i really took my time. (I usually dont have the patience for that much cloning lol).  How did you get the I guess you'd call them sparkles.


----------



## dmatsui (Aug 24, 2008)

wow interesting. I'm guessing the sparkles are from a brush probably set to scatter. lol the clouds are interesting though i didnt see that coming when i opened the image.


----------



## DarknGorgeous (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah I made my own brush and set it to scatter, fade, and a couple other things I cant remember you'd just have to play with it to see what you like. Then I gave them and inner and outer glow, the outer glow with a different color. Then In a new layer I added a bit more sparklies but this time I set the opacity down to about 40.


----------



## mtnman2888 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the picture, good job. I would never expect sparkles out of that kind of picture, but i like it.


----------



## pez (Sep 13, 2008)

DarknGorgeous said:


> Well I gave it a shot. I kinda go crazy when it comes to photoshop...hehe. xD


 That is an awesome job- a Photoshop Goddess! :hail:


----------



## PamR (Sep 19, 2008)

@ DarknGorgeous - 
Nice! I really like the colors.

@ Dmatsui - 
Here's another interpretation...







Before:


----------



## DarknGorgeous (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks and Wow thats beautiful! Great job as well!


----------



## KPak1984 (Sep 29, 2008)

PamR said:


> @ DarknGorgeous -
> Nice! I really like the colors.
> 
> @ Dmatsui -
> Here's another interpretation...


 
Oh WOW that is beautiful.  Is it difficult to edit like this?


----------



## Toffee (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello, I'm new to Photoshop and hope you don't mind if I used your OP as a challenge.  Anyway, this is the result of my basic Photoshop bungling:


----------



## Toffee (Oct 5, 2008)

Toffee said:


> Hello, I'm new to Photoshop and hope you don't mind if I used your OP as a challenge. Anyway, this is the result of my basic Photoshop bungling:


 
Oooops :lmao: I've been away too long :er:


----------



## Corey123 (Oct 8, 2008)

Since everyone went for the warm sunny approach, I went for the dark cold one.. 






It's been a while, but I think that this version is pretty good 
I hope you like


----------



## dmatsui (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow i really like your edit pamr. Do you mind going over how you did it?

In the end this is what i came up with, not my favorite image or edit but i'm still learning.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 30, 2008)

They are all really cool


----------



## katerolla (Oct 31, 2008)

here's one i done


----------

